# Your opinion is needed to help me close a 40 year old chapter in my life



## leecross

Your opinion is needed to help me close a 40 year old chapter in my life.

I was dating a number of girls at the time, but Linda was my heart. My version of Mary in the film, "There's Something About Mary."

The fact that her family was affluent and I was from the other side of the tracks didn't make her my favorite.

What made her special was that she was nice, smart, pretty, sexy, funny, and talented and we spent all our spare time together the Summer before she went off to school.

But, after her first year our relationship changed. No doubt due to the guys she was meeting and new relationships she was forming at the Ivy League university where she was enrolled.

I was the guy she left behind and I felt it and tried doing whatever I could to NOT be "that guy."

But when she and I decided I would visit her on campus one weekend, I thought it would have been a chance to renew and maybe deepen our relationship.

She smuggled me into her dorm room that Friday night and we were just as passionate as ever.

The next night after she and her band finished giving a wildly popular open air concert, with her singing at least one romantic song to me (I believed) from the stage, I was full of admiration at her talent and adoration for her.

Afterwards she and I went to her band mate's house where we partied until it was time for bed.

I expected she and I would pair off for the night, but instead, she made up the sofa for me and she and one of the guys in the band, "Jack" retired to his room.

I was heart broken and at a loss to know what to do or how to react.

Later in the night I heard the unmistakeable sounds of Linda in the throes of passion coming from the bedroom.

To quote Harry Chapin's lyric from the song, "Taxi,""... well another man might have been angry and another man might have felt hurt..." After considering bursting into their bedroom and making a scene, I decided to just gather my things, called a cab and went to the airport to wait for my flight home.

We never discussed it afterwards and we soon broke up, but I never got over her.

I am obviously leaving out a lot, but I am willing to answer any questions you might have to help you help me find closure about that night.

There is no way you can know what was in her mind at the time, but I want to choose a story to believe about that night to help me mentally and emotionally tie things up in a package with a bow to put away for good.

Once and for all.

What did Linda want to accomplish by making love with another guy so loudly in the next room?

What should I have done differently?

I have been over the possibilities in my mind and imagined going in her room and Jack pulling out a gun to help Linda with the matter of how to  get me out of her hair and then he could have her to himself.

I wondered if she wanted me to go in there and she would invite me into bed with them. I'm not Gay or bi, but she was a healthy, fun loving girl just starting to become interested in all kinds of sex (including bisexual relationships and as of 12 years ago when I said my goodbye to her by snail mail, she was "married" to a Woman).

At the time, however, even though I had shared Women with buddies in the past, I couldn't easily have shared Linda with anyone.

Like I said, it has been 40+ years and it is 3am and I am writing this, so I guess you can understand how I want to put the whole matter to rest.

I would never think to ask her about it or even intrude at all in her life now.

So, I am asking you to help me move on finally, by giving me a good story I can believe to explain what happened that night.

And with your help I will be released from the hell of carrying a torch of unrequited love for these many decades.

Thanks in advance.

LC







Sent from my LG-M154 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marion Morrison

She wanted to let you know it was time to move on, bro.


----------



## leecross

Marion Morrison said:


> She wanted to let you know it was time to move on, bro.



Thanks, man.

That makes me feel better.


----------



## fncceo

Is it part of the cuckold thrill to let strangers in on the experience?

I would have thought that kind of humiliation is best left confidential.


----------



## MeBelle

leecross 

Did Marion Morrison  win the "Wilson" award?????


----------



## Sunni Man

You're an idiot and she is a nasty slut.

You two were meant for each other.   ...


----------



## leecross

MeBelle said:


> leecross
> 
> Did Marion Morrison  win the "Wilson" award?????



LOLOL

This forum deserves it's own award.

Thanks for thinking of it!!!


----------



## sparky

Let it go Lee, this 40 yr investment sounds>>>


~S~


----------



## leecross

Sunni Man said:


> You're an idiot and she is a nasty slut.
> 
> You two were meant for each other.   ...



I lol'ed.

There is a funny kind of warnth that can be felt from certain kinds of insults.

Yours is like that.

Thanks.


----------



## leecross

fncceo said:


> Is it part of the cuckold thrill to let strangers in on the experience?
> 
> I would have thought that kind of humiliation is best left confidential.



Nah.

I have a healthy self respect that is not tied to that relationship beyond what I described.

I had great times before her and after her.

But she has been like the addiction that you keep thinking about years after your last hit or draw or drag or drink...


----------



## there4eyeM

It takes time to learn that women can be just as crazy, mean and thoughtless as men. Perhaps not as physically violent, but violent nonetheless.


----------



## leecross

sparky said:


> Let it go Lee, this 40 yr investment sounds>>>
> 
> 
> ~S~


Great song.

The lead singer reminds me of Jack and the girls in the video had that Linda kinda vibe too!

Thanks, man.


----------



## leecross

there4eyeM said:


> It takes time to learn that women can be just as crazy, mean and thoughtless as men. Perhaps not as physically violent, but violent nonetheless.



Thanks.

I never saw that in her character before or afterwards, though.

But I wont discount the thought.


----------



## leecross

MeBelle said:


> leecross
> 
> Did Marion Morrison  win the "Wilson" award?????



And so is born the MeBelle Award for Excellence in Posting!


----------

